# So I did the bleach pregnancy test on Annie (I know...)



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I actually managed to catch goat pee, which to me seemed like super hero level stuff. Lol I did the bleach test. But now I don't even know what it means. I thought lots of foaming meant pregnant. Hers took awhile and barely foamed up. So I tried mine, since people do this as well as goats. I KNOW I am not. Mine went crazy foaming at first then continued to "fizz" like soda. Hers didn't fizz at all. So, if I we're going to pretend this might actually work, how would I interpret the results? I am going to add pics of both.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Well if you are not pregnant, then I would say the test isn't very accurate... All you know for sure if that the bleach is reacting with something. Whether that something is the hormone HCG is what needs to be determined... What ratio did you use and did you use the same for both your control test and Annabelle's?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I didn't measure exact but tried to get pretty close. As for what the test is supposed to detect, i am not sure but maybe progesterone? I know it can't be HCG or it wouldn't work for goats, which a lot of people claim it does. Though, in reality, it probably just doesn't work at all! Lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I did a science fair project on this, its not accurate. Unless my wether was pregnant


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I love this forum.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> I did a science fair project on this, its not accurate. Unless my wether was pregnant


I am pretty sure the buck I just sold was! Lol


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@New-goat-mom 
I love you. I truly do. I've had an horrible churned up day with my husband at the hospital.

What do I come home to? You...and your aerated urine.

And the world is all better...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> @New-goat-mom
> I love you. I truly do. I've had an horrible churned up day with my husband at the hospital.
> 
> What do I come home to? You...and your aerated urine.
> ...


I was reading something you posted earlier and it was talking about how tough things are right now with your husband sick. I wanted so much just to give you a great big hug. So please, consider my urine post your big ole cyber hug. I really, really hope things are better soon.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Laughing, crying, laughing. I'm being hugged by an aerated urine post.

And the world is all better now


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Laughing, crying, laughing. I'm being hugged by an aerated urine post.
> 
> And the world is all better now


As a mother of 4 boys, it's probably safe to say I have had more gross hugs than even that!  Hang in there. I know it's hard right now.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Not as hard as it was a few hours ago!

So, I've forgotten. Is an Annabelle pregnancy wanted? or not a great idea. I really don't remember.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am glad things are a little easier right now at least. Hopefully that will continue for awhile. 

It is very much wanted. I was hoping for November babies, in fact, but am starting to think that it will be December at the earliest (if she's even pregnant) since she has basically no udder to speak of.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

GREAT thread. I've always wondered if my bleach knew things I didn't...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I've always wondered if my bleach knew things I didn't...


Yes. The answer is yes, groovy.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

It absolutely does. That's why I am afraid to buy bleach, normally.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Annabelle looks SO fat today! I just had to throw that in there.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

This confirms it GOAT WOMEN ARE WIERD!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Welllll...YEAH!!! :7up:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to bookmark this thread... Just in case I ever need a fizzy urine hug.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Absolutely, fizzy urine hugs for all!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

This is the best thread ever!


----------

